# Thinking about a garden train



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm thinking about a small layout running around the double waterfalls my son and I installed a few years back.

What do you think a decent quality starter set will cost me? I'd really like to avoid Bachmann.

I'll probably want a HUGE circle of track. Mabey a steam engine with some coal cars or something.

I'll post a picture of the falls.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

here's a pic of the falls.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're going to run HO there? I'd be looking for a larger scale. Is this a fair weather train, I'm not aware of any HO stuff that takes bad weather.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You're going to run HO there? I'd be looking for a larger scale. Is this a fair weather train, I'm not aware of any HO stuff that takes bad weather.


No, G scale......


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, sounds more reasonable.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful looking falls / landscaping. Great work there!!!

TJ


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Beautiful looking falls / landscaping. Great work there!!!
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ. It was a lot of fun to build.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

juststartingout said:


> Thanks TJ. It was a lot of fun to build.


Tworail is the large scale expert here I think.

Though he doesn't say much.


I forgot...nice waterfalls.:thumbsup:


----------



## HoboBass (Mar 14, 2009)

Scott, There are a number LGB strater sets that you would like, http://www.onlytrains.com/model/railroad/BS-S.html, they start at $300 retail and go up depending upon features. I do a lot of Ebay shoping myself for better prices. I am sure you will like sound whch will run $100 more ... 

Check out your local garden railroad club for ideas and help as well. I joined a local Atlanta club http://ggrs.info a few years back and the insite from the members has been worth every cent ... not to mention the monthly train meeting activities!
Happy Rails, Dennis


----------



## dkirksey (Apr 16, 2010)

A starter set from USAT will run around $450. The starter sets only have diesel engines. The sets come with 4x5 brass all weather track and a small transformer. Do the pools splash water as this could be a problem with the track. I have USAT and run them outside with the minor maintenance on the track and train. Good luck hope this helps. Dan


----------

